# 9 weeks out 6 months in tough ain’t the word!!



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Started this not anticipating how hard it was going to be so my hat goes off to all you guys who do it year in year out!! Previous pics are in my past post so a big diff since my start date!


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

NICE PROGRESS


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

That's current condition now!! 5 weeks to go!! Now it gets hard!!


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Congratulations!!! You look really nice.


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks buddy!!! Bloody hard though!! Lol


----------



## The Last Time (Mar 22, 2012)

Good progress mate


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you buddy!! Afew more pound to go and I should be there!! ??


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Yep not the biggest legs but working on them!!


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Very muscular and lean. Back looks great


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

That's about 11% body fat hoping to get to about 7% in the 5 weeks left! See what I'm mean about my legs! Lol a lot of work to do there


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

10% body fat and 4 weeks out


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

You look really great , congratulations


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks buddy!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Is it your first comp ?


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah buddy!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Never too late said:


> Yeah buddy!!


 Awesome. I'm gunna have a go myself. Long way off at the moment. I'll follow mate. Best of luck.

Where is the show ?


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah no probs buddy!! It's warwicshire ( not sore if I spelt that correct lol ) in rugby area England anyway and it's ukdfb federation


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Never too late said:


> Yeah no probs buddy!! It's warwicshire ( not sore if I spelt that correct lol ) in rugby area England anyway and it's ukdfb federation


 Ok mate. Good luck. I'll be getting advice from you. How old are you mate ?


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Yeah no probs buddy!! It's warwicshire ( not sore if I spelt that correct lol ) in rugby area England anyway and it's ukdfb federation


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

I'll be 41 in September buddy !! You??


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Never too late said:


> I'll be 41 in September buddy !! You??


 I'm 37. On and off training all my life. Mainly off and ended up an alcoholic. Clean now apart from my one day a week small drink. So decided to have a go at it. Gunna get on stage before my 40th.


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Well no liked a drink better than me buddy !! Abit of a bing drinker I'd say but only on a Saturday but I haven't drink since xmas now, started show prep in sept when I hit 40 at 13st 10lbs and now I'm 11st 8lb and am in the best shape I've ever been in!! Never too late to turn things around buddy!! Get back into it!! I've found I'm more educated now than I've ever been in traininin wise plus the older ur are the easier to regain ur muscle and keep it!! Good luck buddy ur still young as am I!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Never too late said:


> Well no liked a drink better than me buddy !! Abit of a bing drinker I'd say but only on a Saturday but I haven't drink since xmas now, started show prep in sept when I hit 40 at 13st 10lbs and now I'm 11st 8lb and am in the best shape I've ever been in!! Never too late to turn things around buddy!! Get back into it!! I've found I'm more educated now than I've ever been in traininin wise plus the older ur are the easier to regain ur muscle and keep it!! Good luck buddy ur still young as am I!!


 I agree. It's my time in life now. Everything else is good. I'm down 18lb in 8 weeks. Long way to go but happy chipping away. You going to put diet up etc ?


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

I haven't really been logging to much buddy!! I've had a diet catered to my life style cos i do a sit down job so burn literally nothing all day so had my coach contacting weekly etc to change things as we went along


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Never too late said:


> I haven't really been logging to much buddy!! I've had a diet catered to my life style cos i do a sit down job so burn literally nothing all day so had my coach contacting weekly etc to change things as we went along


 Ah ok mate.


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

3 weeks to go and I literally can wait for it to be over!! , been along 8 months ride but I can't see me putting myself through it again!! Worth the results if I can keep em!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Never too late said:


> 3 weeks to go and I literally can wait for it to be over!! , been along 8 months ride but I can't see me putting myself through it again!! Worth the results if I can keep em!!
> 
> View attachment 155727


 Looking mega mate. Really well done. I'll be going through the same. It's a journey mate and you chose to do it. Ups and downs . Well done to you.


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks butty!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Never too late said:


> Thanks butty!!


 Is that Welsh for buddy lol


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

It's certainly is!! Lol


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Never too late said:


> It's certainly is!! Lol


 Ok well keep up the good work butty.


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Just off to kill my self ( not literally!! Lol ) with abit of hit cardio!! Speak soon bud!


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Great last photos mate.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

So how did it go @Never too late?

Were you in the Masters or Grand Masters category at the USN Classic?

What's it like now you've finished prep and are able to eat again?

Gained much weight back?

Any pics?


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi buddy!! I didn't place but I loved every minute of it!! It was awsome FAirPlay!! And I've gained 3 lbs since sat and freedom of choice of food is great!!! I went on stage around 11,2lb after and lost 38lbs since Sep .... goona try and keep in shape as I feel great and defiantly don't feel like I'm goona a be 41 next birthday! Feel a lot healthier to!! Awsome journey and changed my view in food dramatically!! Here's Afew photos buddy!! Afew from the night before the show and then Afew in the day!!! ????


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Never too late said:


> Hi buddy!! I didn't place but I loved every minute of it!! It was awsome FAirPlay!! And I've gained 3 lbs since sat and freedom of choice of food is great!!! I went on stage around 11,2lb after and lost 38lbs since Sep .... goona try and keep in shape as I feel great and defiantly don't feel like I'm goona a be 41 next birthday! Feel a lot healthier to!! Awsome journey and changed my view in food dramatically!! Here's Afew photos buddy!! Afew from the night before the show and then Afew in the day!!! ????
> 
> View attachment 157241
> 
> ...


 Awesome job mate!!!

You look years younger, but death face is full on lol.

Anything you have learned that you would change next time?


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Great job !

Congratulations .

x


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Thank you!!


----------



## Owl man (Apr 18, 2016)

Awesome mate well done


----------



## Oioi (Jul 25, 2016)

Can't fault your efforts


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

Thanks guys!!! It's just trying to keep it now lol


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

You done well to get where you are and have been, credit to you :thumbup1:

Gotta lose that 'cum' face expression though lol


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

LOl cheers buddy!! Yep not the best jib to be pulling lol !!!


----------



## guy-spain (Feb 2, 2007)

Really nice bro, congratulations


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

2 weeks off show this one!!! 11st 7 and I went on stage about 11st 2lb after water load and drop


----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## Never too late (Dec 4, 2017)

That was last one with no pump though and no carbs and still water , around 3am ( couldn't sleep lol )


----------

